# Doubts in NZ-SMC Process



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

I am planning to move to NZ, I have 8+ Years of experience in Software testing and in Quick Check i could get 145 points so decided to file EOI by next week, mean time I have following queries.Anyone pls advise me.


1. If I get PR or Work to residence visa how much liquid fund i should show to the Case officer since details regarding funds was not available in the internet.

2. If i get ITA invitation to apply it is always compulsory to get assessed by NZQA even if my qualification is under exemtion list.


3.I have already done Skill assessment from ACS -Australian Computer Society under ANZSCO code 261314 does this assessment help for NZ process.?

4. Work experience should be only from MNC -Multi national Company or from any software company with valid documents to prove is enough? 


5. If I have all necessary documents ready approximately how long the PR process will take?

Kindly reply ASAP.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Kannansk said:


> I am planning to move to NZ, I have 8+ Years of experience in Software testing and in Quick Check i could get 145 points so decided to file EOI by next week, mean time I have following queries.Anyone pls advise me.
> 
> 1. If I get PR or Work to residence visa how much liquid fund i should show to the Case officer since details regarding funds was not available in the internet.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. I don't believe there is any requirement to show any funds for either visa type Residency (not PR) or WTR.

2. You only need NZQA assessment if the qualification/awarding institution is not listed in the exemption document.

3. No.

4. Without a job or job offer in NZ, to claim for work experience it must be in a compatible labour market. If the country where you are claiming the work experience from isn't on the list then you cannot claim unless the company where you gained the experience is part of a bigger multi national company originating from a country that is on the list.

5. All depends on the immigration office that is processing your application, how many officers they have and their workload etc but I'd say minimum 9 months assuming your application runs smoothly with no glitches.
A person is generally minimum 4/5 months into the process before a Case Officer is even assigned.


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks escapedtonz but still unclear with some points.

1. My Qualification is Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication From india which is in Level 7 and it is under exemption list so i do not need my qualification to be assessed by NZQA is my understanding correct?

2. NZQA is a center to assess both Qualification and Work experience or only for qualification?

3. My work experience as software tester from india is not in the comparable labour market country list but it is listed under absolute skill shortage list so can i claim points against this category? out of 8 years of exp 6 years is from normal software company and 2 years from Multi national company and 2 months in UK.


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

I have few other queries as well.

1. When should i get PCC- Police clearance certificate and Medical certificate . DOes the Case officer designate a hospital to do the medical test or can I do it in any hospital.

2. Will the designated hospital send the medical results directly for the case officer or should i need to send through courier.

3. In order to prove partner's English proficiency should i need to get Medium of Instruction letter from the university stating that the english was the medium of instruction

Expert kindly answer.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Kannansk said:


> Thanks escapedtonz but still unclear with some points.
> 
> 1. My Qualification is Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication From india which is in Level 7 and it is under exemption list so i do not need my qualification to be assessed by NZQA is my understanding correct?
> 
> ...


1. Correct.

2. Qualifications only - both academic and trade qualifications. Not work experience.

3. You can claim off the LTSSL so long as you exactly meet or better the other requirements stated for academic qualifications/relevant experience off the LTSSL.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. I don't believe there is any requirement to show any funds for either visa type Residency (not PR) or WTR.
> 
> ...


so how work exp will be assess if not ACS for IT occupation to claim points? which body assess your foreign work exp?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samy25 said:


> so how work exp will be assess if not ACS for IT occupation to claim points? which body assess your foreign work exp?


Immigration.
You make the claim on the EOI and if you subsequently get through preliminary checking and receive ITA you must justify the claim of work experience by obtaining the necessary proof which forms part of your formal residency application.
Immigration will check this proof thoroughly to establish acceptance of your work experience claim.
Work experience is not assessed.
If for instance you claim 10 years of work experience in a certain skill then you will need written proof that you have that experience by providing a letter or letters from previous employers on company headed paper stating what you were employed as and what your role entailed and signed by a senior manager.


----------



## Kannansk (Jul 19, 2013)

*How to Complete Child Supplement form*

Whiling filing EOI online I get this below message so how to fill the child supplement EOI as there is no link to it ------pls suggest

For each dependent child who will be included in your residence application, please complete a Child supplement Expression of Interest form. Please refer to the Guide under Dependent Children in the section Summary of Terms.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Kannansk said:


> Whiling filing EOI online I get this below message so how to fill the child supplement EOI as there is no link to it ------pls suggest
> 
> For each dependent child who will be included in your residence application, please complete a Child supplement Expression of Interest form. Please refer to the Guide under Dependent Children in the section Summary of Terms.


http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...B68-B03F-018C6A2C36BD/0/INZ110330July2012.pdf


----------

